# Mixing ADF frogs, Turtles and lobsters



## ariaane (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

I have a 10 gallon tank with nothing in it apart from a few Malaysian trumpet snails which I hope to get rid of soon- and also a 26 degrees celcius heater and filter.

Is it okay for me to mix one African Dwarf Frog, one crab/ lobster (possible blue lobster) and any of the listed turtles?

Red Belly Turtle Soft Shell Turtle Yellow Belly Turtle - Postage as always only £19.99 for as many items in one transaction

The blue lobster I like is here: Blue Freshwater Lobster : Direct Tropicals

The crabs are here: Crabs Crayfish Frogs Snails Shrimps Newts - Postage as always only £19.99 for as many items in one transaction

*Also, can I put a brown aquatic frog with an African dwarf frog, instead of having a lobster?

Edit: I've just realised my tank is too small for even one lobster: *http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=1075+1641&pcatid=1641


----------



## Alba (Apr 9, 2009)

No aquatic turtle should be put in an aquarium under 55g, and I do NOT think putting any of them together will have good results.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

The only animal on your list that is suitable for a 10 gallon tank would be the dwarf frog, and in 10 gallons you could easily keep 2 - 3 of them provided you don't overload the tank with fish and waste levels. 

There is no species of turtle that can live in a 10 gallon tank. Soft shelled turtles range in size from 14 - 24 inches when full grown and they need plenty of sand to bury into and plenty of water and area for swimming.

Blue crayfish are also going to get way too big for a 10 gallon tank (up to 6+ inches) and they will eat fish and things such as dwarf frogs. 

As for crabs, you could keep 1 - 2 fiddler crabs in a 10 gallon tank, but please be forewarned they are actually a brackish water crab... and are not compatible with the dwarf frogs. Not only is the brackish environment not suitable for the dwarf frogs, but the crabs would eat that species of frog quickly.

Sorry I can't offer you better news... but 10 gallons isn't much space for animals. If you would like some suggestions for a 10 gallon tank let me know and I can get you started on a list of suitable species of fish, shrimps, etc. As for frogs/toads... the dwarf frogs (which are compatible with small fish) are fully aquatic, but if you desire a vivarium type set up, 1 red belly toad can also be kept ok in a 10 gallon. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## ariaane (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you Alba and Dawn Moneyhan for your prompt responses.

If all else fails, is it possible for me to have an ADF and a newt together? Like some of the ones below: 

Crabs Crayfish Frogs Snails Shrimps Newts - Postage as always only £19.99 for as many items in one transaction


Also Dawn, is 1 red belly toad, 1 African Dwarf frog, and 1 small eel an acceptable combination?


----------



## Spike762 (Jan 19, 2010)

No turtle will survive long in a 10 gallon tank, and unless it's a hatchling, it will surely kill it's tank mates first. 10 gallons is small to mix almost anything.

-Spike


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

ariaane said:


> Thank you Alba and Dawn Moneyhan for your prompt responses.
> 
> If all else fails, is it possible for me to have an ADF and a newt together? Like some of the ones below:
> 
> ...


*Nope. There is no eel species suitable for 10 gallons, and a red belly toad would eat an ADF. Again overall, environments differ for these species enough to make them incompatible just for that reason. 

The other thing I'd like to mention is that you are trying to put way too many animals (and too large of animals) into too small of a tank. Think small... tiny small... 

The first thing you should decide is if you want this to be an aquarium (full of water) or a vivarium (1/3 water/dry land combination)? In a 10 gallon tank you would be best off with an aquatic situation (full of water with filter/heater/etc) just due to space and the availability of easy filtration. 

Once you determine how you want to set the tank up, then animals suitable for that environment should be researched... especially watching adult sizes of these animals, needed temp ranges of the animals, and predatory habits in the animals. Once you have a list, then compatibility of those animals can best be determined.

For a 10 gallon tank your options are going to be somewhat limited.

In reference to soft shelled turtle requirements... minimum tank size for 1 soft shelled turtle should not be less than 75 gallons, and that is bare minimum. 55 gallons will not work due to the width (front to back) of the tank, as it doesn't offer enough area for the turtle to swim properly when it is an adult.

I hope this helps.
*


----------



## ariaane (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes it helps.

But can I ask if I can have 1 Albino Congo Frog/ Brown Aquatic frog and 1 African Dwarf frog together.

I haven't read about any conflicts between the two...

And yes, my tank is 100% water. There are a few very small Malaysian Trumpet snails which are utterly boring so will be removed


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

There's 1 type cray you can house 1m/2f in a 10g and that would be Camballus patzuarensis orange (CPOs).
But then also NOT with ADFs!
For what you're wanting and the tank size you're having on hand you're limiting yourself a lot. For what you want there reading over all these posts...get yourself a bigger tank.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Thank you Angel for the reinforcement here. I am in agreement, a much larger tank is going to be needed for the desired animals listed... and even then, most of those animals are not compatible with each other.

As for compatibility of the frogs mentioned, no, ADF's are not compatible with any other frog or toad. The biggest problem is the size of the fogs will differ greatly. Most amphibians, especially frogs, are cannibalistic. That means as soon as one is big enough to eat the other, that is the most likely outcome. The smaller the tank the faster it tends to happen. ADF's are tiny... stay tiny, and they have very poor eyesight. Even fish who are aggressive or predatory are not good tankmates for them. ADF's do best with peaceful fish such as mollys, guppys, platys, etc. 

The other problem you would run into with some of the other frog species is escape issues. The larger species of frogs are great escape artists, such as the African clawed frogs. In the situation of something like an African clawed frog, a tank of at least 40 breeder size would be needed with extreme filtration. Those fogs get very large and are very dirty, unlike the ADF's.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe consider setting up a ADF habitat for JUST them as a nice larger group.....see mine below....I originally had started out with something like 3 or so in a tank with lil Killi....but it just didn't seem "right" with their behavior, so I set up a tank for JUST them and had a group of 10 or 12 I can't recall to be honest but the change in behavior was incredible and to watch these guys in a group, priceless;-)


----------



## FrogHerder (Dec 18, 2009)

Awwwww. Such a cute little froggy face.

Have you ever gotten eggs/tads Angel?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

FrogHerder said:


> Awwwww. Such a cute little froggy face.
> 
> Have you ever gotten eggs/tads Angel?


Have I had them IN the tank YES...had I GOTTEN to them before the frogs snacked...NOP:lol: You REALLY got to be QUICKKKKK with them guys, like RIGHT THERE quick:lol:


----------



## ariaane (Jan 24, 2010)

Okay guys. Thanks for the advice.

I have decided that 2 ADF frogs it is then. I'll be ordering them in the next couple of weeks, along with some frozen blood worms.

Apart from the heater and filter that I already have, do I need anything else?

Some live rock? etc


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Live rock? Live rock is for saltwater.

As for other needs, you may want to find out from wherever you order the frogs from what they are feeding them. I have seen many shipments of young ADF's that were used to live food only and wouldn't eat anything else. They don't have real good eyesight, so food that moves helps alot. Live black worms if you can find them are a great food for them, but be sure the worms are rinsed well before putting them into the tank. Some of the frogs will also take shrimp pellets, though you may have to crush them up a little bit so they can get them into their mouths. If working with freeze dried blood worms be careful with water quality, that is a very messy food, it will pollute water quickly... and should not be their only food.

ADF's are very sensitive to water quality and pH swings, so if you can keep the water clean you should find them pretty easy to care for. 

The only other prep I think of is to keep the water level down about 1- 2 inches from the top of the tank. I have seen these guys climb right out of the tank if they have enough open space to do so, and although it is funny to watch them stack on top of each other for leverage, its not funny when they make it over the edge. 

Maybe Angel can add to this for you... especially in foods she's been using for her frogs. I've worked with fussy ADF's and those that would eat near anything that moved (at least tried to). 
Best of luck to you!


----------

